# Honoured Imperium painting guides.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

OK guys and Gals GW have made available on their website, three guides for painting your Honoured Imperium terrain sets in Sandstone, Basalt and Tarnished Bronze styles. My personal favorite is probably the Basalt style. I know the article will come handy for when I finally get around to buying the kit myself, along with the rest of the terrain I'm working on.So with out further delay, here is the article.


----------

